# Smoked Turkey



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a larger size smoke house I built last year 4x4x8 (LWH) its way sexey  .
I don’t like to fire it up for one little thing so when I do I usually do a few things at once. So far I have loved everything I have made out of it. I was asked to do a turkey for a shindig we are having at work aprox. 15-20 people should I do two smaller ones or one big one and for poultry I like fruit wood but that is my tastes. What is your guys experience with poultry. Hard wood, fruit wood, corn cobs? And do you brine? I usually do. Any way I want this to be great, as it is the folks I work with.

Thanks in advance 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There have been some great smoked turkey recipes go down the pike here.

Try viewtopic.php?f=50&t=23889&start=0 for starters

Do want to cure, and then smoke, or just cook in a smoker?

I prefer to cure then smoke.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

How hot do you plan on cooking them at? Since you're calling it a smokehouse, I'm guessing it cooks pretty cool, and the problem with smoking a large bird is that it leaves the meat in the danger zone too long. For that reason I usually try to smoke birds under 14 pounds.

As for curing, it depends on what you like. If you like turkey that tastes like ham, cure it. If you like turkey that tastes like turkey, brine it.

In addition to Goob's link, I'm pretty sure we discussed it in detail around Thanksgiving, so search through the archives.

Good luck!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i have always pulled out the jiblets and tossed them aside then stuff the cavity full of cut up onions and celery then rub it down with a good supply of salt on it then i will smoke it with either cherry or apple but mesquite is also a good flavour as well


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Introducing aeromatics into the cavity is a great way to add flavor, in addition to brining or injecting. You can also make a compound butter and rub it between the meat and skin to get aeromatics and flavor under the skin and into the meat. Anything you do to add layers of flavor is good.

And I agree that fruit woods are great with poultry, which absorbs smoke easily so be careful not to oversmoke.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gumbo is on it, as always.

Let me add, to get the best smoke penetration, make sure that the turkey's skin is dry before applying the smoke.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey, thanks a lot guys, I always appreciate your help. It so nice to know that there are folks out there like myself that love the out doors, photography, cooking hunting and fishing as much as I do. I think I have come to a decision. The smoker gets up to 300-325 so I can cook it. I think I will brine it with Dakota Buckaroo then start it with dry heat. Following that up with wood mix of Apricot, Apple and Hickory mix. I may just do one of those U-tube videos. Assuming I don’t mess it up to bad. Oh by the way Wygoob what do you call a dizzy Turkey… Wobble wobble


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wobble, wobble,

I get it


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

let's see some pics of this smoker you made! I have been reading a book about bbq and I have been pondering the idea. Where do you guys go to get your special woods? Does anyone use the pellets? The book is written by John Willingham and he thinks that the pellets will take over as the primary source of fuel...


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I get my wood from people cutting down old trees or pruning others. The only thing I cant find here in Utah is Hickory. There is a fire wood yard on 33rd between 1-15 and state that sells it in bulk, mention Utah BBQ asso and they will cut you a deal.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pkred said:


> I get my wood from people cutting down old trees or pruning others. The only thing I cant find here in Utah is Hickory. There is a fire wood yard on 33rd between 1-15 and state that sells it in bulk, mention Utah BBQ asso and they will cut you a deal.


I just noticed that one yesterday, but I did not know they would do special woods. So, thanks, good to know!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> pkred said:
> 
> 
> > I get my wood from people cutting down old trees or pruning others. The only thing I cant find here in Utah is Hickory. There is a fire wood yard on 33rd between 1-15 and state that sells it in bulk, mention Utah BBQ asso and they will cut you a deal.
> ...


bought 2 bundles of mesquite wood from these guys yesterday, they have just about every type of species for smoking; oak, cherry, maple, pecan, mesquite, apple, etc


----------

